# Maintenance painting bid



## stilapainter (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello everyone

I am a new member and would like to hear your thoughts on my question!
We have been asked to bid on an after business hours contracts that calls for the regular maintence painting of 50000 sq ft of common areas in 11 buildings. basically management determines which areas get repainted in each building per month. They supply all materials. The scope o work is patching and repairing, priming and repainting. 

My question is, how much sq ft can a 3 man crew of journey level painters reasonably be expected to paint in 8 hours.

My experience is mostly in the residential repaint field, so we have little experience in this area of estimating. Questions or answers are much appreciated, especially from those who have experience with maintenance painting contracts. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You should know how much your team can finish in 8 hours. Nobody here can tell you because each individual has different capabilities.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd say around 800-1000 sf/ 8 hrs.

I could be wrong. 

Don't ask me how much patching and priming you can get done because I haven't seen what needs to be repaired.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

stilapainter said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am a new member and would like to hear your thoughts on my question!
> We have been asked to bid on an after business hours contracts that calls for the regular maintence painting of 50000 sq ft of common areas in 11 buildings. basically management determines which areas get repainted in each building per month. They supply all materials. The scope o work is patching and repairing, priming and repainting.
> ...


As for maintenance purpose, your crew should be able to do way more than you think or can do on residential, this is the only way you can make money on it. 
Making money on maintenance/painting is all about production.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

stilapainter said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am a new member and would like to hear your thoughts on my question!
> We have been asked to bid on an after business hours contracts that calls for the regular maintence painting of 50000 sq ft of common areas in 11 buildings. basically management determines which areas get repainted in each building per month. They supply all materials. The scope o work is patching and repairing, priming and repainting.
> ...


I am surprised it isnt a time and material job. Most jobs we have done like this fall under that category.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wouldn't a maintenance contract initially be better served with T&M until production rates can be established for the various tasks the project scope offers?

Considering the logistical variables that can be affected by accessibility, climate, severity of damaged areas, and material needs (other then paint), I think it would take some on site time to accurately measure production rate. Unless you give them an estimate to paint the entire project.

For two years straight, rain or shine, I was working as a maintenance painter for a chemical plant. The Plant contracted with the company I was working for, to have a painter on site. I established a small paint shop, and was directed by the plant manager. I recorded my time and material, and the plant was charged accordingly. 

Production became not as important as consistency once the manager recognized that I conducted myself professionally. I became more of a plant employee then a contracted painter. It was a great place to work, because of the people. Eventually I was was offered a full time job by the plant manager, at which time my boss pulled the plug on me. Soon afterward the contract dissolved, and the rest is history. 

The End.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

exactly, maintenance jobs are bid T&M, sometime with a "price not to exceed" clause. 

Unless you know what you are "maintaining" you can't make a firm bid.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

stilapainter said:


> They supply all materials. The scope o work is patching and repairing, priming and repainting.


As your only opportunity to make money on this prospect is on labour you could propose a complimentary trial run to the client and offer to restore a small area within one of the buildings using their materials that would be considered a good representation of what to expect on a regular basis.

This approach would allow you to get a foot in the door at no cost to the client other than the materials, give you a good idea of what to base your rates on and most importantly show the client what you can do for them.

Something to think about...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

To many factors to determine. If it was all flat walls, minimal color changes with nothing in the way or hard to get at I would say TJ is pretty close.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Is that 50,000 sqft. floor space or surfaces to be painted?? If it's floor space forget it!


----------



## Floorgal (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, if there ARE floors involved, he's right - you'll have to rethink things a bit. But no need to "forget it"! Installing industrial flooring can be very lucrative, as long as you have some experienced people on your side -- both in your crew and in your manufacturer. If there are concrete floor coatings on this project and you're not sure about something (materials, prep, installation technique, even finding an experienced sub-contractor), feel free to contact me.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Floorgal said:


> Well, if there ARE floors involved, he's right - you'll have to rethink things a bit. But no need to "forget it"! Installing industrial flooring can be very lucrative, as long as you have some experienced people on your side -- both in your crew and in your manufacturer. If there are concrete floor coatings on this project and you're not sure about something (materials, prep, installation technique, even finding an experienced sub-contractor), feel free to contact me.


Hmmm? I think what he meant from the 50,000 sq ft floor space is like footprint kinda talking and nothing to do with floors.


----------



## lmkguy (Nov 5, 2010)

Step back from the project and just look at 100 sq ft. How much time does it take to get to the 100 sq ft,(ladders, walking, etc) how long will it take to set up, clean up, move to the next 100 sq ft, how long would it take to prep and paint...

Add your materials, overhead

Just break it down in simple 100 sq ft forms--then add it up, I'd top it off with 15% if you're just not sure.


----------

